
Tillerson said to shut cyber office in State's reorganization - urahara
https://www.stripes.com/news/tillerson-said-to-shut-cyber-office-in-state-s-reorganization-1.478757#.WW9z9CdLdCV
======
smpetrey
There's just no end in sight for this administration.

